# Where do your dogs sleep??



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

So where do your dogs sleep at night? Are they all in bed with you? Crates? On their own beds?

We have a king size bed and I wish we had a bigger bed some nights!

Nallah has always been welcome to sleep with us, and she has a couple times when she was younger. She has always been a dog that gets hot easily so she likes her own space. Since about 8 months old, you can find her sleeping downstairs on the leather couches kind of "on watch" over the entire house. She's next to the door and she can see out the front windows incase we should have any intruders. :twitch:

Morgan likes to cuddle, but she ends up hot too. So, she sleeps either on our bed, outside the covers or on the couch in front of our bed. 

Remi.....Oh Remi. Remi is the definition of a Momma's boy. He has to be touching me at night. He usually sleeps under the covers glued to my side. He's the first dog that I've had that loves to sleep next to me and under the covers. I have to admit, I love it! DH...not so much. He hates that there's a dog intruding his space! LOL He usually sleeps with his butt up by my head and his head is under the covers down by my knees. He's nice for extra warmth too in the winter!!  Oh...and this weekend was his first camping trip. We have a tiny queen size air mattress for our tent. Where did Remi sleep??? You got it. Under the covers glued to mom. DH was not impressed with the lack of space! LOL 

So, where do your dogs sleep??


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

3 sleep in crate in the kids rooms and my male roams the house on guard duty and my sheltie is in my room. All my dogs get too hot in the bed.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

When I had a full bed Wallaby slept on it with me every night, in roughly the same spot. Now I have traded rooms with my brother and _he_ has the full bed, I have a twin. Wallaby can fit on the bed but he typically prefers the floor. He rarely uses his dog-bed. He usually stays in my room for most of the night, sometimes he will go and sleep on my brother's bed in the mornings.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tessie is like Remi.. under the covers, usually in my arms. IGs are cuddly! Bishop gets way too hot and usually sleeps on the end of the bed.. but sometimes he sneaks on my pillow.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Brody sleeps in his crate on Daddy's side of the bed, Rhett in his on my side(his crate is my side table!LOL) And Leo sleeps with us/on the couch/in front of Rhett's crate. (Ever since 4th of July the latter is where he has been most nights, with his nose pressed up against the door bars!)

Growing up all 3 dogs slept with their owners there wasnt a night that Beau and I where together that he didnt sleep next to me/at my feet! Even when he was up with us for the week he slept at my feet on the bed!:smile: (The kitty 90% of the time slept with us as well!:biggrin


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My two sleep on their beds on the floor. I think that if Duncan was allowed on the bed there would be no room for anyone else! Plus, Duncan gets hot.....and always has to be on the lookout. Most times he sleeps at the top of the stairs right outside our bedrooms.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

My hoodlums sleep on the floor, next to my bed, on their doggy beds. When the girl had her spaying issue, I felt bad and put her in the bed to watch her for the first couple of nights. I felt guilty about the boy so let him on the bed as well. I kind of liked them being there so I started to let them do that every night. This went on for about 6 months.

This only caused domination issues. Serious domination issues to the point that neither dog was respecting me as the leader and were really misbehaving with everything. They were having more fights with each other, they weren't in to listening to me and the boy, especially, was showing more and more dominant traits with me, (leaning on me, demanding to be petted, etc.)

They are no longer allowed to be on the furniture or the bed.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Roscoe sleeps in her kennel downstairs...for bedtime... right now she's asleep on the couch. lol Sometimes she'll nap with me but she takes up a lot of space and kicks me in her sleep... so we tell her to "Kennel Up" and she goes to bed.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Right next to me!!! :biggrin:

usually he'll cuddle up under the blanket that my GF has that he adores so he normally sleeps between the two of us, often times if i wear him out really good he'll crash in his kennel all night and we get more room


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Can't say I've ever wanted my dog on my bed, for starters it's rather high for him to jump on and with my husband aswell there wouldn't be much room for us plus I don't want him to be getting above himself and start thinking he's on the same level as us humans - he's not - as far as I'm concerned he's at the bottom of the heap! 
In saying that we do love him dearly and he either sleeps on the floor next to us or in the lounge on his favourite/most comfy bed a big bean bag. I also don't allow him on any furniture, and he's never tried although I know plenty of people do!
He's allowed everywhere in the house except the kitchen and he was trained in one hour to keep out of there and rarely oversteps the mat dividing it from the adjoining room. Gosh and some people thought greyhounds weren't intelligent!!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

My two Rotties sleep either in the kitchen on their bed, or the hallway on the wooden floor, it depends how cold/hot it is, my terrier still sleeps in his crate and I don't see that changing as he's happy in there. As we live in a bungalow all the doors are open throughout (with the exception of the lounge as Fletcher can be destructive overnight!) so we can easily see and hear where they are.

These are the first dogs I have ever had that are not allowed in my bedroom, all of my others were and when they left and went to the bridge, I decided any other dogs who came into my home, would not be allowed to sleep with me. It's the only "rule" I've managed to stick to, so far, but there's still time yet I suppose!!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

What a great thread! Mia is like Nallah; she's always been welcome on the bed (except when BF is over), but gets hot and usually prefers to sleep on the floor. But that changed when Zulu came home. Z is a snuggler and loves to be on the bed, which caused some problems with Mia. Apparently he started to think he was higher on the pack hierarchy than he really is. After a few days, they worked it out, and now Mia sleeps on the bed every night and Z sleeps on the doggy bed on the floor.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Rayne sleeps in her ex-pen in my room, with her ripped up bed in her mouth hwell: I swear she cannot fall asleep at night without something in her mouth. 

Every once in a while I'll feel bad that she really doesn't have a bed in any of her crates, so I put her partially ripped up one in her night time crate.....and then I'll wake up in the morning to find there has been a stuffing snow-storm in my room, and I don't feel bad anymore!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What do you think? Exactly! in bed next to me and even DH doesn't have room to sleep there most nights but I don't mind as he snores so loud it shakes the house!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie sleeps in her crate because she's too restless. She'll walk around and pace all night and it will keep ME up lol.

Murphy has graduated to sleeping in bed with me for a few weeks now. I think he's enjoying it. He LOVES to sleep, so he snores as soon as he hits the pillow. Oh, and he DOES rest his head on the pillow sometimes LOL. He's a good snuggler.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

both sleep in bed with us. 

both try to kick us out of bed.

both are warm dogs, so we are warm

both lie sideways instead of headboard to foot...

i want to give them the bed and go sleep in another room some nights....

in reality, i wouldn't have it any other way....and never have.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Blaise and Scotty sleep in the bed with us, under the covers. Usually Blaise sleeps at the foot of the bed (except when he has "nightmares" then he's squishs up to my chest), Scotty either sleeps between SU's legs or right next to him with his head between the pillows. Dal has always slept sprawled out in one of the other rooms. Right now, his favorite is the den.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Inside/outside during the hot summer days and definitely outside during the winter. He likes to walk around the yard at night and patrol his property. Plus I never ever find anymore cat poop or possum poop in the grass!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My sleeping arrangements are a little nuts. My dogs all tend to want to be in the exact same spot every night so it takes a few minutes to settle in but they don't move until morning when my Min Pin sounds the alarm at around 7 am asking to go out. Keep in mind my biggest dog is 12 lbs. I have Lily tucked up under my left arm sqashed up beside me, below her at my leg is Toby. Same position on the right side is Camden under my arm and Angel next to my leg. Karma likes to be on top of the covers and somewhere at the bottom of the bed, Bri wants to be next to my legs too and usually ends up on top of the covers between my legs which drives me crazy because I feel trapped in the blanket. Bailey is happy to be in the middle of the bed not touching anyone. Sabrina is obsessed with my husband and is the only one that must sleep beside him. My two old babies sleep in the rubber room, (my dog room) because they both have dementia now and will walk off the edge of the bed. When I get up in the morning it looks like a crime scene outline of my body made of Chihuahuas, Min Pins and Dachshunds.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

its a complex question.

Winter or Summer? 

They all start out with me, on a pillowtop mattress. Murph moves out real quick, as soon as the light goes out, he heads to the couch. 

Itty stays next to me all night. In the winter, I keep her real close... cheap electric blanket effect 

Harry is next to me on the pillow but that boy moves all over at night. End of the bed, on the floor, in the window.... legs straight up in the air... on his side. He's the most unpredictable sleeper I've ever seen.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've had dogs for many years. None ever have and none ever will sleep in the bed with me even though I love them dearly. When I see the kinds of things they put their noses and mouths into, they're definitely not going to be on my bed sheets. If it were up to my husband, at least one would be on the bed.

Both dogs have their own beds on the floor of our bedroom - one on my side and one on my husband's side. That is a real change for me in the last five years. Before that, they were in a main floor laundry room with the door shut. But that was another lifetime ago when we lived in a home with a mega-security system with motion detectors.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> My sleeping arrangements are a little nuts. My dogs all tend to want to be in the exact same spot every night so it takes a few minutes to settle in but they don't move until morning when my Min Pin sounds the alarm at around 7 am asking to go out. Keep in mind my biggest dog is 12 lbs. I have Lily tucked up under my left arm sqashed up beside me, below her at my leg is Toby. Same position on the right side is Camden under my arm and Angel next to my leg. Karma likes to be on top of the covers and somewhere at the bottom of the bed, Bri wants to be next to my legs too and usually ends up on top of the covers between my legs which drives me crazy because I feel trapped in the blanket. Bailey is happy to be in the middle of the bed not touching anyone. Sabrina is obsessed with my husband and is the only one that must sleep beside him. My two old babies sleep in the rubber room, (my dog room) because they both have dementia now and will walk off the edge of the bed. When I get up in the morning it looks like a crime scene outline of my body made of Chihuahuas, Min Pins and Dachshunds.


i read the first two sentences and got this visual of you being pinned down....by twelve pound dogs....do they let you move? or are you a one position sleeper


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i read the first two sentences and got this visual of you being pinned down....by twelve pound dogs....do they let you move? or are you a one position sleeper


HAHA, I thought the same thing! I was thinking "I sure do hope that she isnt someone, like me, who likes to turn over 3-4x per night!":lol:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lily would kennel herself if her crate were in my bedroom, lol.

She prefers the floor to her dog bed (which had to be tossed because of mold in my apt  ), but I usually get good snuggles in the morning hrs before we get up.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> *Lily would kennel herself if her crate were in my bedroom, lol.*
> 
> She prefers the floor to her dog bed (which had to be tossed because of mold in my apt  ), but I usually get good snuggles in the morning hrs before we get up.


That is how Brody is, he LOVES his crate....especially now that he has Beau's old one and it is a little larger! He wont stay on the bed any longer then around 10:30, he gets right in his crate and crashes!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I let my very first Lhasa sleep on our bed. But when she got old and had back problems and occasional incontinence problems we had to move her to the kitchen. That was very hard for her to adjust to, so I decided that no more dogs would sleep on my bed. Plus, Lhasa's and Chows tend to snore and it's bad enough having the human next to you snoring!! They also get REALLY warm in a bed with you. You just don't want to have to snuggle with a Chow all night long! 

So, Rocky sleeps in the hall by the front door. All my chows have slept against the front door. They seem to chose that spot automatically. It must be a guard dog trait. His crate is in the hall and is kept open so sometimes he's in the crate, and sometimes he's just on the wood floor in the hallway. He keeps a constant watch on the door and the rest of the house and definitely lets me know if he hears any noise during the night. 

Shade and Chelsy sleep on their beds in the laundry room because Chelsy has an occasional accident during the night now that she is old. Shade was destructive when we first got him, so he was confined at night. Now he just prefers to sleep in there with Chelsy. I think they keep each other company.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i read the first two sentences and got this visual of you being pinned down....by twelve pound dogs....do they let you move? or are you a one position sleeper


 Yeah, that's pretty much the way it is. There have been times when I wasn't sure I would be able to crawl out from under all the tiny bodies. I've been fostering a little 4 lb Min Pin from my local shelter and she would love nothing more than to sleep directly across my throat. Somewhat difficult to breathe so that's a no.... 
Thank goodness I'm generally happy to stay in one position all night. A few months ago I let my senior Dachshund lay in the bed with me while I was watching tv. She suddenly leapt up and started heading off the side of the bed. I blocked her with my leg and tried to get up to stop her and was quickly yanked back down by a fat Chihuahua laying on my hair. It's just a really good thing I love my guys as much as I do....


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> So, Rocky sleeps in the hall by the front door.


Exactly were Aspen is when he's indoors.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Louis sleeps between us on the bed, down by our feet. I often wish he would snuggle up by the pillows with us or under the covers, but he sleeps on top of the covers in the winter, and on his little pet chillow in the summer. When he was a baby he was crated in our room, which progressed to him sleeping in the multiple dog beds he had next to me on the floor. Then one day, my husband went on a weekend trip with is friends and I was lonely so I lifted Louis onto the bed with me. He hasn't slept on the floor ever since :smile:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

These posts are so funny. Sozzle & others who do not allow dogs on their beds, I KNOW that you are right but I'm lousy at enforcing it. Its easy now with only two. my Rottie has not been allowed on the bed for several years, since the morning that I woke up and he was lying stretched out on top of me. Ever tried to move 100 pounds when you are on your back.That was his last night in my bed-talk about dominance issues. He now sleeps at the foot of the bed or sometimes he will come to the side. My little female Baylee was always allowed-a perfect girl once there she didn't move. KO sneaks up ( a rather high bed) after I go to sleep & loves having a pillow of his own.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Sophie sleeps in the bed with me although last night was so hot I had to move her into a cooler room. But she normally sleeps right against me, head on the pillow . Gracie sleeps in the bed with my sister. Bambi (my mom's dog) sleeps in a crate in her bed room.

The foster dogs usually sleep in crates but some have slept in pens, on the couch, or even in beds (rarely).


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tank sleeps peacefully in his kennel, which he loves.
Sophia sleeps on her bed next to my bed.
Goliath lays down on his bed that is next to mine, and 
then after I fall asleep he quitely climbs into bed, and
goes to sleep next to me.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> These posts are so funny. Sozzle & others who do not allow dogs on their beds, I KNOW that you are right but I'm lousy at enforcing it.


Well for me DLS it was easy because we had already decided when we got him that was going to be the way - but to be honest he has NEVER shown any interest in climbing onto the bed or a couch and we have 3 in the house so it has never really been an issue. Maybe because he was an ex racer and then was fostered, then back into greyhound charity kennels before coming to us and didn't ever get the chance so it's not part of his habits. Also he is not a domineering dog at all and doesn't try to be top dog, quite meek really for such a big boy! Maybe if I had a teeny weeny dog it would be harder to stop having him on bed or couch. I think you Americans are all a bit dotty when it comes to your dogs anyway ha ha! (backs out of room quietly).


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Of course, my Pinky sleeps under the cover curled up to me, usually with her head on my legs. Ginger sleeps on top of the covers, where ever she finds that is comfy, lots of times between me and my husband. Molly sleeps anywhere she wants, sometimes in her kennel, on the floor in our room, in the kitchen, in the bathroom. Sometimes she jumps in bed which we allow but having only a full size bed and when Molly lays down their is no moving her. You can't get your legs out straight, she just lays there and takes up the whole bed so I'm glad she doesn't prefer our bed. When my husband was working nights, she would get in bed with me and sleep on his side up by the pillow. He would come to bed around 5 in the morning and wake me up telling Molly this isn't going to work, that is my spot, you got to move. And as a bulldog, she just looks at him, thinks about it then eventually will get down. It like she is really thinking about do I really have to move, I'm comfy and I was here first. You go find your own spot.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

All of you who have dogs in your beds and under the covers with you, all I can say is "Aren't you HOT!!!". I don't think I could crank the air conditioner down enough at night to let a dog under the covers with me! 

Just thinking about an 80 pound Chow cuddling next to me under the covers has me starting to sweat. Oh wait, that's probably because there's one laying on top of my feet right now!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much the way it is. There have been times when I wasn't sure I would be able to crawl out from under all the tiny bodies. I've been fostering a little 4 lb Min Pin from my local shelter and she would love nothing more than to sleep directly across my throat. Somewhat difficult to breathe so that's a no....
> Thank goodness I'm generally happy to stay in one position all night. A few months ago I let my senior Dachshund lay in the bed with me while I was watching tv. She suddenly leapt up and started heading off the side of the bed. I blocked her with my leg and tried to get up to stop her and was quickly yanked back down by a fat Chihuahua laying on my hair. It's just a really good thing I love my guys as much as I do....


LOL.....that's a riot...i'm presuming that you're not claustrophobic....and very brave to allow a four pound dog to sleep with you in your bed.....i would have rolled over and squished the chi....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> All of you who have dogs in your beds and under the covers with you, all I can say is "Aren't you HOT!!!". I don't think I could crank the air conditioner down enough at night to let a dog under the covers with me!
> 
> Just thinking about an 80 pound Chow cuddling next to me under the covers has me starting to sweat. Oh wait, that's probably because there's one laying on top of my feet right now!


we have fans on and an airconditioner and sleeping with my two heater dogs and my heater husband is like having night sweats.....but we endure for the love of the dogs, we endure.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha! My dogs sleep anywhere they dang well please heehee! SPOILED LOT they are!!!!!!!!!!:tongue1: Our bed, usually two of them, and sometimes one jumps off ha too hot right now at times,ugh thank goodness its a king! We have numerous doggy beds flowing through the home! Just bought another one! The couches(another fave for them) yep we are a very , very dog friendly home here!:biggrin: And they do sleep wherever they darn well please is a fact heehee!!!!!:wink: Thank goodness we are a laid back bunch over here! Not the hyper OMG there's a dog on the couch type!!!!!!!!! We just laugh and say oh yeah brush the couch off before you sit we want to keep the hair here for stuffing pillows hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> LOL.....that's a riot...i'm presuming that you're not claustrophobic....and very brave to allow a four pound dog to sleep with you in your bed.....i would have rolled over and squished the chi....


 No one has been squished yet but I did wake up one night roasting, yanked the covers off of myself and flung a dog onto the floor. Fortunately we still had carpet so the landing wasn't too bad. 
Camden's favorite spot to sleep is on my pillow which always means my neck is nearly broken by morning and he's pulling my hair out. So since the pillow belongs to MY head, not his, he's been demoted to sleeping beside me. So sad. He's the only dog I've ever had that would crawl inside my skin I think if it was possible! 
If I'm sitting, he's sitting on or near me. Always. He's sleeping behind me in the chair right now. When we eat he sits on my feet and stares up with his sad face. It's just pitiful...


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky sleeps in her crate at night, she puts herself to bed at around 11pm and has done since she was a puppy. She also likes to go back and fourth her crate for a nap during the day aswell :smile: ... I wouldn't trust her to wander the house all night, she'd be into everything


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

They all (Rott, Maltese, cat) sleep on my bed and they all have to be touching me, regardless of how hot they are. SOOOOO, needless to say, I frequently wake up screaming!!! And they all look at me like I'm crazy and jump down...but within minutes are right back on top of me!! Thankfully my daughter (10 years old) stopped sleeping with me 2 years ago... Currently, Nahla (9 week old kitten) sleeps in her crate, but only because she is still not convinced that my Rottie won't eat her (he really won't but she doesn't believe me yet) and she feels safe in there. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before she is comfortable and on my bed to claim her space as well!!!


----------



## rgordon82 (Jul 17, 2011)

On a crate. I don't let him loose because he might get used to it.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, we have a California King bed, and I wish we had another twin bed size added to it!!
Shelby sleeps curled up under the covers in my crook. When she does decide to stretch out, she is the BIGGEST little dog on the planet. I wake up I am literally on the very edge while she is stretched sideways between us.
Khan was sleeping on the dog bed next to my side; until about a month or two. He slept on the bed when my husband was out of town and has obviously figured out it is waaay more comfortable then the dog bed! So now he is at the foot of the bed. I try to keep him on my side cuz I know if he impedes on hubby's side that wouldn't be good. Funny; but I'm the enforcer on everything but the bed! I admit I like having him sleep against me. Guess it's just comforting to for me. so I basically am in an "S" shaped with Shelby at the top and Khan at the bottom of each curve!
Thankfully Bonzi sleeps on the couch or chair in the living room.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

My brats are supposed to sleep on their doggy bed, they have a nice big memory foam "orthopedic" bed from Costco (or was it Sam's Club? Idk).
SO if they do get on my bed, I tell them "off" and they get off.

BUT, you see, the thing is, when I wake up every morning, I have three little fluffy heaters sleeping next to me, and oh, they won't wake me up, nope. Me putting on my glasses in morning means they need to get off, and I don't even have to tell them to get off, just grab my glasses and they know, but they're clever little suckers, they will "tip toe" on the bed if they feel like changing spots as to not wake me.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

mine think they are too good to sleep on the floor, which is covered in dog beds and comfy blankets. All of them believe that they have just as much right to my bed as I do. I wouldn't mind if it wasnt for the hair.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno tends to migrate, during the day he sleeps on my bed mostly, at night he'll stay on his bed for a while, then crawls on mine again if he gets cold. On hot days, its the floor.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That's what I notice with Mol. In the summer she'll sleep either out by the pool, or in the living room on the tile floor. In the winter it's either on our bed (if really cold) or on her bed beside my side of the bed. 
I, being the kind, considerate person I am, bought her one of those cooler beds when she was young, the one you fill with water to make her more comfortable during the summer. But she chewed it up so it leaked everywhere on the very first night. So screw her, now she can sleep on the cold hard tiles or pool deck concrete if she chooses not to use her bed.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, Zailey sleeps in her crate most nights, she just prefers it that way. 
Annie sleeps on the bed with me and hubby, usually curled into a ball between my feet, or with her head on my shoulder. 
Mousse sleeps either on the bed with us, or if it's too hot, he will sprawl himself out nearly the entire length of the hall on the hardwood right outside my bedroom. 
Champ sleeps by the front door. Always has. 
the puppies are either crated, or sometimes one of them will be in bed with us.

three dogs doesn't SEEM like a lot... but well, they're not exactly small dogs. Often times hubby is sprawled out on half of our Cal. King bed, while I am falling off the other side, with Mousse half laying on me, annie between my feet, and a puppy across my stomach.


----------



## baxtersmom (Jun 11, 2011)

Baxter is just a pup so he sleeps in his exercise pen with a puppy pad, his bed and his water dish. Once he's trained and a bit older he'll have run of the house and he can decide for himself


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when dog was a pup he slept in his crate in
the livingroom. once he had free roam of the house
he would sleep in his crate or in our bedroom. our dog has
a bed in the livingroom and our bedroom. sometimes he'll sleep
in our bed and sometimes in his bed. during the day it's either
our bed, his beds, the sofa or the floor. it's 11:46 pm and he
just went to our bed.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

All 3 of our dogs sleep with my husband and me. They always sleep well, but I can't say that we always do. LOL


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Our pup CoCo is still crated....she is 7 mo old. We have had a night or two where we left the door open...and she was there in the crate in the am.
Our Corgi sleeps on his bed in the corner of the bedroom...
Our foster Rottie, Loki, a 4 y/o male has been left to sleep where he is comfortable...which lately is between CoCo and Bart...at the foot of our bed.

Eventually we will ween CoCo off of the crate...and will start after she is 1... at present she will stroll in there at night when it's time for bed....without our coaxing.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Scorch sleeps in his crate in the corner of our bedroom, diagonal to my side so he can see me.
There's something about being able to see me - if I'm not in bed yet but the hubs is, he gets very upset.

we decided to put him in a crate for 2 reasons:
1. He loves to drag our clothes all over the place and roll around in them. well, that and potty training.
2. My hubs is in the army and has to take little "vacations" every now and then.
I've heard that when one person is gone and the dog is allowed to sleep in the bed that the dog gets very territorial when that person comes back.
almost like "don't you dare take my place", and the bed is the first place that fight begins.
I want my family to work together, so off the bed goes Scorch.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery always sleeps in the bed with me. He is always touching me as well, if my legs are bent he is in the "hole" they create. If I am laying on my back he insists I spread my legs so he can lay in between them. Its just me and Avery right now, perhaps when I have a significant other things will be different. I see no issues with him on the bed, as I do not see it as a dominance related issue (I know that makes me a weirdo)...

Now that I work nights, when Avery is ready to get up he will find something to destroy in the room, like paper or his own bed. I would crate him while I sleep but I already feel guilty he gets crated while I am at work (and sometimes I work long shifts)...


----------

